# Leaning plant



## LG17 (Oct 1, 2014)

For those who know of the leaning plant incident I had I've allowed the plant to continue growing as many recommended took a couple night time pics of its smaller buds to see if anyone could see from those how much longer I need to wait.. wether it be months or weeks


----------



## LG17 (Oct 1, 2014)

A couple pics as said just of 1 bud though 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412212923117.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1412212934689.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 1, 2014)

Did you get yourself an eye loupe? that is the only way to tell ripeness. What region are you in? If you are in a warm climate i would let it go for a few weeks, but it is impossible to guess without a scope.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 1, 2014)

I second all that Rose just said


----------



## LG17 (Oct 1, 2014)

It's still warm yet but I'm closer towards Canada.. more eastern though so it's beginning to get cold... Is there any type of app to use for a micro cam? Because I don't have the loupe yet


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 1, 2014)

No an app won't magnify the trichomes. If you have any shops or hobby shops around, you can check and see if anyone has a magnifying glass lens that is 30x or stronger. Even a 20x would work iff you have good eyes. You just need to see those resin glands to see iff they look clear or cloudy, with any amber looking ones mixed in. Hobby stores, science stores, specialty stores may have a 20x or stronger lens.


----------



## LG17 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------

